# Canadian Painter Eh?



## hirollerpaintworks (Nov 28, 2008)

I figure my first post should be of some work from the past year, so here it goes...

I have a bad habit of forgetting to take the very first before photo, probably too keen to just dive right in, regardless, you get the idea!

Cedar Deck [almost] before:









other angle:









And AFTER (that is just glare by the pail):


----------



## hirollerpaintworks (Nov 28, 2008)

*Another Deck*

Another Deck with Railing Rebuild - SW porch and floor enamel used for the brown walking surfaces, and Aura Exterior eggshell for the white.

[Almost] Before:
















After:


----------



## hirollerpaintworks (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re-Stain*

Restain stairs/railings to upper loft to match new floor. BM Aura Matte used on walls.

[Almost] (getting the point yet, hahaha) BEFORE:

























Made sure all sanding was taken care of and cleaned up/primed before any part of the staining process occured...

AFTER:


----------



## hirollerpaintworks (Nov 28, 2008)

Big transformation on this home, although this was well before I started photographing "before" shots, luckily I found a couple of the great room area... 

BEFORE:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome: Looks good


----------



## hirollerpaintworks (Nov 28, 2008)

Now a Tuscan-like home. BM Collection everywhere... Ulti-Matte on walls and Semi on trim. 

AFTER:


----------



## hirollerpaintworks (Nov 28, 2008)

And a little more Furnished/Finished (came back to stain a new front door, and do some of that stone effects stuff on the front porch so i snapped some more of the inside)...


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice work Hiroller, and welcome to PT. :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dude! That's beautiful! Love the color combinations!


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

lookin' good....welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great. Great to have you here
Gabe


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Great lookin' work!:thumbsup:


----------



## ColorScapes Painting (Nov 5, 2009)

*Exterior Color Change*

This was a 150hr project and we had to hand scrape/torch and heat gun all windows after puttying/caulking/priming with 1-2-3. Topcoat is SW Duration Satin. Lots of high ladder work and we zipped a fresh coat on all soffits with a 490 Graco with a 217 tip and the atomization was perfect.

More pictures of my work on blog at colorscapespainting.blogspot.com


----------

